# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ερώτηση σχετικά με τα παπαγαλάκια μου

## christaras111

Γεια σας είμαι καινούριος με λένε Χρήστο. έχω μια ερώτηση εχθές πήρα ένα θηλυκό παπαγάλο budgie στον παπαγάλο μου όμως δυσκολευονται  να συμφιλιωθούν μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι τσιμπιούνται συνέχεια 

Υ.Γ. Πως μπορώ να βάλω προφίλ ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γεια σου Χρηστο,καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ!!!Για προφιλ φωτογραφια δεν θυμαμαι πως εβαλα εγω,γι'αυτο και δεν μπορω να την αλλαξω,τωρα για τους παπαγαλους σου,απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν ακολουθησες καθολου καραντινα(δικαιολογημενα γιατι δεν το γνωριζες).Λοιπον οταν ενα νεο πουλακι ερχεται στην παρεα μας ,δεν το βαζουμε κατευθειαν στο κλουβι με το αλλο πουλακι,για θεματα υγιειας και των δυο πουλιων(αν εχει κατι το νεο πουλακι να μην κολλησει το δικο μας) και για να αποφυγουμε τους τσακωμους...!!!!Χωρισε λοιπον τα πουλια σε δυο διαφορετικα κλουβια για σαραντα μερες!!Εγω, παιρνω πουλακια απο φιλους και ξερω σιγουρα οτι δεν εχουν κατι και τα βαζω στο ιδιο δωματιο τα κλουβια του νεου πουλιου και του παλιου,σε απεναντι θεσεις και οταν τα βγαζω στον ηλιο διπλα διπλα!!!!(συνηθως το αρσενικο μετα την πρωτη εβδομαδα κελαιδαει στο θηλυκο..γενικα υπαρχει μια γνωριμια αλλα οχι αρκετη για συγκατοικιση)Μετα τις σαραντα μερες ,βαζω στο κλουβι του αρσενικου(γι'αυτο αυτο το κλουβι που θα εχεις τον αρσενικο να ειναι αυτο που θα εχεις το ζευγαρι μετα,αρα ευρυχωρο)την θηλυκια !!!Αυτες τις πρωτες μερες στο ιδιο κλουβι εγω βαζω πιο συχνα τσαμπια κεχριου για να εχουν μια κοινη ασχολια και να μην ειναι σαν αγαλματα το ενα με το αλλο,να συνεργαζονται!!!!Τωρα στην περιπτωση με το να μην ξερεις αν το πουλακι εχει καποιο θεμα υγιειας,εχετα σε διαφορετικα δωματια,να ακουει το ενα το αλλο ομως , οχι το ενα με το αλλο διπλα εξω στο ηλιο και σιγουρα μεσα στις σαραντα μερες θα ξερεις αν το νεο πουλακι εχει κατι ή οχι!!!!Την τελευταια μερα της καραντινας θα βαλεις τα κλουβια στο ιδιο δωματιο για κανα δυο μερες ,και μετα θα τα ενωσεις!!!!! :Happy:  Για εμενα αυτη ειναι η καραντινα, προφανως υποαρχουν και πιο εμπειρα ατομα απο εμενα που θα σε βοηθησουν με περισσοτερες συμβουλες!!!Καλη συνεχεια

----------

